# Scotland for the month of June



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

As of tonight van nearly loaded ready for the off in the morning  I exspect as usual we will have forgotten something  (no list is perfect) but who cares at last we are back on the road again :lol: we are going to be touring up the west side may spot a Blodwin! on the way up will give a wave if passing by. If you see a pilote it may be us :roll: .


----------

